# Range finder?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have heard that if you buy a 550 rangefinder your max range is pretty much 500 yards and you have to be aimed at a reflective surface to get a reading? Anyone bought one of these things and been dissapointed?


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

If your bowhunting or muzzleloadin they work great! I would get one that does at least a 1000 if your rifle hunt. Just so it will range deer sized animals and works better in low light. So it doesnt have to be as big as a house to use it.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My rangefinder is supposed to be rated to 1000 yards. The farthest I have ever been able to get a read with it is just under 600, and that was off a rock. Keeping my hands steady is a key factor in getting it to function at the longer distances. I suppose I could get better results if it were mounted to a tripod, but that's one more thing I don't want to carry. If I were more interested in shooting past a few hundred yards I would buy a better rangefinder more suited to that purpose.


----------

